# ...I'm here



## Daniel11 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello 
I see quite a few familiar names.... Looks like a good place. 
Glad to be here.


----------



## JohnMcc (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey man, I know we didn't talk on the other forum but thought Id still say hello.....nice to see familiar ppl.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard


Warrior


----------



## Daniel11 (Jan 15, 2014)

Word...


----------



## dml11 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sometimes you wanna go,

Where everybody knows your name,

And they're always glad you came,

You wanna be where you can see,

Our troubles are all the same,

You wanna be where,

Everybody knows your name.


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 15, 2014)

LOL@DML

Hey daniel, whassup brother! Welcome to IM!!


----------



## charley (Jan 15, 2014)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------



## brazey (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 16, 2014)

dml11 said:


> Sometimes you wanna go,
> 
> Where everybody knows your name,
> 
> ...


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, since I'm being audited for being a newbie here, just poppin in to say howdy to the peeps

"all we are and all we seem is but a dream within a dream"


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 16, 2014)

biggiesmallz said:


> Well, since I'm being audited for being a newbie here, just poppin in to say howdy to the peeps
> 
> "all we are and all we seem is but a dream within a dream"



Shouldn't that quote be "it was all a dream I used to read word up magazine" lol


Warrior


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## dml11 (Jan 17, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> Shouldn't that quote be "it was all a dream I used to read word up magazine" lol
> 
> 
> Warrior



Salt N' Pepper and Heavy D up in the limousine.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jan 17, 2014)

What's going on in here? 

Hi Biiggie


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 17, 2014)

sweet they actually posted my images...  I feel like I have so much power now, maybe next they'll let me post links...  then it's game over ^_^

Wuz goin on daniel     the images here are outstanding, loving this forum already


----------



## bradray5871 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello all


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 17, 2014)

check out this fancy motivatin shit


----------



## Daniel11 (Jan 17, 2014)

Damn Biggie that's some amzeballz


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Daniel11 (Jan 17, 2014)

Someone is getting their post count up....  Dem balls are like mine when I'm on  Clomid


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 17, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Daniel11 again.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## dml11 (Jan 17, 2014)

bradray5871 said:


> Hello all


^^^This guy Bradray.

He's a good guy.

He's one of us.

He's a good fella.


----------



## bradray5871 (Jan 17, 2014)

dml11 said:


> ^^^This guy Bradray.
> 
> He's a good guy.
> 
> ...



Stop it you are making me blush


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 17, 2014)

bradray5871 said:


> Hello all



Whasssssup bradray!!!


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 17, 2014)

biggiesmallz said:


> Well, since I'm being audited for being a newbie here, just poppin in to say howdy to the peeps
> 
> "all we are and all we seem is but a dream within a dream"



What's good biggie! How r ya bro


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 17, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> What's good biggie! How r ya bro


What's goin on chez... how am I?  I'll tell you how I am  glad you asked


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 17, 2014)

Just to make this place more alive and put the motivation through the roof


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Daniel11 (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh yeah... Some ladies to make this place cozy...


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 17, 2014)

welcome to the site enjoy it it's def one of the best around


----------



## calisaintsfan (Jan 20, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Hello
> I see quite a few familiar names.... Looks like a good place.
> Glad to be here.



Me too, looks like a good place


----------

